# Your Favorite Classical Melodies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jupiter Symphony (Mozart) mvt 1
Symphony 40 (Mozart) mvt 1
Fur Elise (Beethoven)
Symphony 5 (Beethoven) mvt 1
Moonlight Sonata (Beethoven) all mvts.
Gymnopedie no 1 (Satie)
Blue Danube (Strauss)
Clair de Lune (Debussy)
Bolero (Ravel)
Nocturne op 9 no 2 (Chopin)
Funeral March (Chopin)
Piano Concerto no 21 (Mozart) mvt 2
Habanera (Bizet)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Vaughan Williams: the slow tune of The Wasps overture
Balakirev: theme from Symphony no. 1, third movement
Amy Beach: Symphony, 2nd movement 
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, 2nd movement 
Ernest Bloch: Symphony in C sharp minor, 2nd movement
Elgar: Pomp & Circumstance March 1, trio
Shostakovich: The Gadlfly
Sibelius: Symphony 7
Franz Schmidt: from The Book with seven Seal, "Heilige, heilige ist Gott der allmachtige.."
and many, many, many more


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My Top Five Ten

1.





2.





3.





4. This ranks a _bit_ higher if my list regarded harmony and orchestration.





5.





6. The intro 8 notes








Beethoven, Symphony 9, 3rd movement (complete), Adagio molto e cantabile, Philharmonia Baroque


Philharmonia Baroque playing the third movement (Adagio molto e cantabile) of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, accompanied by a scrolling bar-graph score.FAQQ: Wh...




youtu.be




7. These intro 22 seconds are a masterclass on melody.








Orpheus in the Underworld: Can Can


Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesOrpheus in the Underworld: Can Can · Jacques Offenbach · Charles Gerhardt · Philharmonic Symphony of London200 ...




youtu.be




8. This ranks _significantly_ higher if my list regarded harmony and orchestration, but listen too for the counter-melodies a minute later in the repeat.








Beethoven Symphony 6 2nd Movement Karajan


Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker in one of the best interpretations of my favorite symphony. I made a slideshow of bucolic images t...




youtu.be




9.








The Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (Exceperts) : Act I: No. 8, Pas d'action: Danse de demoiselle...


Provided to YouTube by RCA Red SealThe Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66 (Exceperts) : Act I: No. 8, Pas d'action: Danse de demoiselle d'honneur et des pages (2003 Rem...




youtu.be




10. This ranks _significantly_ higher if my list regarded orchestration.








Chopin - Valse op.69 n°1 (posthume)


Recorded in 2007 (sound only).




youtu.be


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's five:
Ravel: prelude to Le Tombeau de Couperin
Bartok: sherzo from Concerto for Orchestra
Beethoven: Op.109 1st movement
Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No.1 Adagio
Mahler: No.10 Adagio


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Gymnopedie no 1 (Satie)
> Blue Danube (Strauss)
> Clair de Lune (Debussy)
> Nocturne op 9 no 2 (Chopin)
> ...


^These are CLASSICAL melodies?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> ^These are CLASSICAL melodies?


 You know what I meant.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

The Allegretto from Beethoven 7 has always been my favourite melody. It has been an earworm for the last 15 years.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Mahler 3, final movement
Mahler 1, third movement
Beethoven 8, first movement
Mozart Requiem, Tuba mirum


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beethoven 9 Slow Movement
Brahms 4 Slow movement
Tchaikovsky Piano Cto 1 opening theme
Elgar Violin Cto Slow movement
Rachmaninoff Paganini Rhapsody Famous tune
Brahms Cto 2 Slow movement
Mahler Symp 2 1st Movement melody


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Holst - Second Suite in F (opening & first solo, about 90 seconds)


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Beethoven's string quartet no. 15 is filled with revolutionary melodies. from the very beginning to the very end. what a miracle.

also I love:

the third movement of Schubert's 9th symphony

the last movement of his 20th piano sonata

OF COURSE the second movement of his 2nd piano trio.

his song "Auf dem Wasser zu singen"

Bach's little fugue in g minor, his dorian fugue, his air on g string.

those are what first came to my mind


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

and yeah, the beginning of Britten's violin concerto, always bring tears to my eyes


----------



## nohopeinmyheart (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A shame. I forgot to post my favorite classical melody, as it was listed as my preferred pop version. I went ahead and added the classical version above as well as four new melodies! (Sorry for the videos, they make examples easier to play.)

Circums 2: I did this as well with a brilliant melody by Menken where Beethoven touched briefly on the subject, so I placed Beethoven's version in the correct rank. Even though I prefer Beethoven for elements other than melody, because he _is_ such a great melodist, I rank him higher now for that too.

Circums 3: In a contrary romantic example, I wouldn't alter my list for Bruckner yet. Williams' borrowed extension melodically reaches greater heights and impact, again at 2:51. Since modern melodists are not classical, but may be in the future, many terrific melodies don't make my working adjustment, but here's to great classical melodies


----------

